# Fallon's Babies - Dec 8th (Pic Heavy)



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

I can't think of a better way to start my day. Thanks for the puppy fix.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG how adorable! Did you pick yours yet?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh, that's sweetness to make ME roll over! Why do they find the tightest spot to squeez into to sleep?


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Puppy breath! Oh how I do love puppy breath. They are just toooo cute!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness those puppies are just too cute!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

OMG!! How could you leave without one?? (or two)

I'm sure you are looking forward to your new addition!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

all i can say is......AWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I want a puppy!! OMG they are so adorable!!! Can I just come and hang out with them for a while?


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

hehe I love golden puppies hehe they look very happy


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

oh my word what a way to start the day 

they are slll so cute


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Very Nice Pic's of Adorable Puppers!! Thanks for them...I love the Rally Sandwich!! Tee Hee!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

all i can say is awwwwwww and I live with them!!!! LOL great shots guys --could you bring me a CD of them as well

breeder mommmy!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

arcane said:


> all i can say is awwwwwww and I live with them!!!! LOL great shots guys --could you bring me a CD of them as well
> 
> breeder mommmy!


I had absolutely planned on it . There are lots more pics you'll see... like I said I took 110 of them lol! There are vids to... which a couple are coming shortly.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love them, makes me want another one. It would be so hard to pick just one. I love how they can sleep like they have no bones, just all stretched out. My favorite is the Rally sandwich.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Oh how cute! How adorable. Love their fluffy long coats! You must have been in heaven visiting them! I bet it was difficult not to get attached to a certain one??


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> OMG how adorable! Did you pick yours yet?


Nope we didn't. Their personalities are just starting to emerge... so Heather will know better who is who as they continue to grow. They are absolutely precious tho!! Hubby and I definitely had a few that grabbed us by the heart. We both agree on left shoulder boy (Heather says he's a people boy... love that!) and of course Stich (he's just an angle).


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG!!!! There is nothing more precious!!!!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i definitely would not have been able to leave without smuggling a few home with me!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That last picture of Stitch would have made my mind up!!!! What a character.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

They are so freken cute! I just want to sit in the middle of that room and play all day


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh adorable they all look..


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I want to see more!!!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I just want to lay down in the floor and let them crawl all over me!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

sharlin said:


> That last picture of Stitch would have made my mind up!!!! What a character.


Stitch indeed makes me laugh, he is a very short backed, wide butt boy, with the face of an angel!!! like his daddy...I had a couple come in yesterday that ADORE him!!!! who couldn't...i love the bad ones tho!! my downfall!!!!:doh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They don't get any cuter than that!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG! Cuteness all over the place! I can't stant it they are soooo cute! I actually was scratching the monitor screen to scratch that little belly and just had to touch the screen again to feel those little velvet paws! 

How is Rally doing?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Simply Adorable!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

i want them alll lol


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

OMG, I can't get enough...sooo precious!

~Jackie


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oooh go for the pup that likes to sleep upside down! He'll never have ear problems - I swear! LOL Griff used to sleep like that - likes to air out the ears at night! LOL 

They are all beautiful.


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS! Could those babies BE any cuter?? How sweet!! You can never have too many pictures of goldens or golden babies. Thanks for sharing!! Don't show me too many of those though or I'll end up with 3 golden retrievers and my boyfriend will kill me! (he has 2 chocolate labs!)


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

more more more!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

It's so much fun looking at those little furballs! 

They're cute when they are sleeping, they're cute when they're awake, I don't know how you'll pick just one to be yours for goodness sake! 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I haven't seen a post, but does this mean Rally is doing better? We were saying prayers for her a couple of days ago. 

They are so beautiful and what a lucky bunch of pups they hve been to have Grandma care for them.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oodles of sweetness, sweetness overload. SOOO CUTE!

Fallon left a WONDERFUL legacy behind....


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I haven't seen a post, but does this mean Rally is doing better? We were saying prayers for her a couple of days ago.


Rally is doing better, but I think I have created a monster!!!! she is spoiled!!! and now is hollering for her every wish to be granted...she hollers to get out of the one whelping box, with grandma, then I put her in with bro's and sis's and she hollers to get out of there...egggggads!!! the little princess is gonna be a handful!!!!!!!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Is there anything more cute than a whole bunch of baby goldens? I don't think so. As for Rally being a princess....I've got one of those too and I wouldn't change her for the world.


----------

